Ask HN: When's the best time to post to HN? - Fej
======
MilnerRoute
A good link will get votes, and rise to the front page. You have to have faith
in that process -- and in the link.

Also, Hacker News readers tend to have a really narrow focus on the world of
professional programming. I think part of submitting links is accepting that
the community may just not be interested in every link, and being okay with
that.

------
bigiain
When you've got something interesting to say.

Or is your question really "When's the best time to post to HN if you're
chasing meaningless-internet-points or scammily begging for SEO backlinks?"

